
Ask HN: Straight question – WTF happened to Apple's innovation? - forgottenacc56
It&#x27;s just hit me, I don&#x27;t feel that anything really exciting and innovative has come from Apple for a long time.<p>Is this what the computer industry&#x27;s leading company has become?
======
Rannath
Android is taking up a much larger share of the smart phone market than
before. They've seemingly abandoned their computer market. Mostly it seems to
have started when Steve Jobs died.

They need better leadership. They could also free up their ecosystem. It would
bring in more developers.

